# Men only: beta blockers side effects



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm told about the possible effects, but infuriatingly I'm told nothing about the liklihood of them occuring.

I had to make it men only so the impotence thing would be an accurate representation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No significant side effects


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

When i was on 120mg of inderal la i could only get a semi. Now i am on 80mg and it is much better but still not like it was before i started the drug. I am going to cut back to 60mg next time i need a refill.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Vincenzo said:


> I'm told about the possible effects, but infuriatingly I'm told nothing about the liklihood of them occuring.
> 
> I had to make it men only so the impotence thing would be an accurate representation.


What is your purpose for going on a beta blocker? When I used them it was for anxiety so my use was limited to prn (as needed) and I did not experience any noticeable side effects.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Mainly for classes at university since when I socialise I'm normally inebriated. In classes though I'm pretty pathetic and turn into a Parkinson's Woody Allen.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

No significant side effects.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

none


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I would try beta-blockers if I didn't have benzos, but benzos do everything beta-blockers do and better.


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

For me, benzos make me feel drugged and beta blockers dont. But benzos are definitely more effective in decreasing anxiety.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought that benzos were only available on very short term prescriptions because you develop tolerence to them remarkably quickly.


----------

